#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-02
<ChinnoDog> darn Banshee, being difficult again
<andrew> silence broken
<freelancer317> awesome
<freelancer317> now we can all talk
<ChinnoDog> Was I supposed to be silent?
<andrew> freelancer317: How's it going?
<ChinnoDog> Now that the silence is broken I can blame lamalex for my Banshee being broken
<freelancer317> andrew:  pretty good.  been busy with family stuff (tball, honors society (kids), etc)  how about you?
<freelancer317> we blame alex for almost everything anyway... so why not Banshee not working!  lol
<ChinnoDog> ooh. Banshee unstable is not helping
<ChinnoDog> It won't let me manage my music on my phone
<ChinnoDog> It shows the music, it plays the music, but i can't delete stuff or add stuff
<andrew> been well
<ChinnoDog> oh. its my phone. It has decided to make my fs read-only?
<ChinnoDog> Fixed. The fs on my phone was corrupted.
<ChinnoDog> Guess i can't blame lamalex after all
<andrew> why note?
<andrew> not*
<ChinnoDog> Because my fs was corrupted and idk if Banshee did it or not
<ChinnoDog> So... we haz Natty release party?
<ChinnoDog> I suggest Buffalo Wild Wings in Easton.
<JonathanD> Morning PA.
<rmg51>   morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hello rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> how goes
<JonathanD> I woke up thinking it was sunday :(
<rmg51> I wake up hoping it is always Sat. :-D
<rmg51> breakfast time
<InHisName> Breakfast Morning  Y'all
<knightzero> Morning everyone.
<JonathanD> Howdy knightzero
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<andrew> morning
<andrew> Fetching files for the upgrade at 3,123 kB/s
<andrew> I can live with that
<andrew> (for now)
<InHisName> @logs
<PennBot> <pleia2> we haz logs, http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/PennBot/ or What happens in #ubuntu-us-pa stays in the logs
<andrew> hence the for now, someday, when installs are done off some sort of holographic, multi-petabyte, pinky-nail sized thing, this speed will feel "like dial-up"
<InHisName> Could always try booting win3.0 for comparisons
<andrew> would first need win3.0
<JonathanD> I have it.
<JonathanD> On CD, no les.
<jrmy> hello everyone
<teddy-dbear> o/
<rhpot1991> andrew: squid-deb-proxy if you want faster :)
<InHisName> I have 3.0, 3.1 and many more.  Not sure if floppies are still readable though.
<jrmy> knightzero: figure out that ram thing?
<InHisName> Is there a txt mode command to uninstall the propriatary nvidia drivers ?
<ssweeny> jockey-text
<ssweeny> InHisName, ^^
<knightzero> jrmy: you should have an email waiting for you in the gmail account you provided me, as of this morning.
<ssweeny> jockey-text -l to list drivers, jockey-text -d <DRIVER> to disable the one you don't want
<jrmy> knightzero: ok havent checked it in a few hours
<InHisName> GtkWarning  could not open the display etc.         is jockey-text need gui ?
<InHisName> Works fine in my main box terminal window, but gui is running.
<InHisName> Tried with sudo but same error.
<InHisName> test box has problem.
<ssweeny> jockey-text should not require a gui. that would be missing the point
<InHisName> @later tell SamuriAlba Buy everything bacon here http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/bacon/
<PennBot> InHisName: The operation succeeded.
<ChinnoDog> andrew: elaborate on synergy problem please
<andrew> when I try to unautohide the unity bar, it doesn't, because my mouse has already left the screen
<andrew> I'm assuming you are familiar with synergy
<andrew> and unity
<ChinnoDog> Synergy yes, Unity not so much
<ChinnoDog> I run Synergy+ all the time
<andrew> Unity has a bar on the left side, by default, it autohides
<andrew> but this bar is critical as it's kind of the taskbar of the system
<JonathanD> I can see how synergy would cause issue with that.
<ChinnoDog> Right, I saw that when I installed Natty on my laptop while doing btrfs tests
<ChinnoDog> It wasn't autohiding though
<andrew> move the mouse to the first column of pixels on the left of the screen, ideall, unity bar appears, but synergy takes the mouse off the screen and puts it on the next when you reach that point
<andrew> I've disabled the auto-hiding
<andrew> which appears to be a compiz thing
<ChinnoDog> Ah, I understand now. So either you have to disable autohide or you have to put your Unity screen on the left
<ChinnoDog> Is the Unity bar movable?
<andrew> nope
<waltman> Does it come with almonds?
<andrew> ChinnoDog: unity is on the left, but so is my XP system
<JonathanD> andrew: it's not autohiding on my install
<andrew> JonathanD: do you have compiz (aka: desktop effects) enabled?
<ChinnoDog> waltman: huh? almonds?
<waltman> "Unity bar" sounds like some sort of new candy bar to me :)
<waltman> "hershey bar". "wonka bar". "unity bar".
<andrew> "college bar"
<waltman> andrew: It sounds like what you really need is a "corner bar" :)
<andrew> there's a side bar right up the street
<waltman> is it a shot and a beer bar?
<andrew> dunno
<JonathanD> andrew: probably not.
<andrew> but probably
<JonathanD> I haven't figured it out quite yet.
<rhpot1991> andrew: I have the same unity + synergy issues
<rhpot1991> if you disable autohiding the unity bar then things end up under it anyways, so that doesn't fix the issue
<jedijf> rhpot1991: did hotkeys help? like super...super tap
<rhpot1991> there is a setting for corner instead of left side for displaying the bar, that helps, but going to a corner is a pain
<andrew> yeah, for now I've set it to not hide
<rhpot1991> jedijf: slightly, if you use super + w or get rid of the delay for alt+tab its helpful
<andrew> but I'd love to have it at half the width it is now
<rhpot1991> but the lack of gnome applets or xchat tray icon burnt me then, so I went back to classic again
<jedijf> super + s did something too, but i can't remember now
<rhpot1991> andrew: no issues with things hiding under it then?
<rhpot1991> jedijf: displays the desktops I htink
<andrew> super + s is expo
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> all of those work in classic mode too
<andrew> (used to be super + e)
<rhpot1991> super + e does nothing now
<andrew> rhpot1991: nothing is hiding under it now
<rhpot1991> andrew: when maximized?
<rhpot1991> how'd you get that to happen
<jedijf> super tap or super hold...can't remember does the gnome-do'ish thing
<andrew> I miss having the workspace chooser as one-click to change
<andrew> and of course, super+space no longer brings up gnome-do
<jedijf> andrew: super tap or hold
<andrew> rhpot1991: most of my windows are maximized
<andrew> tap?
<jedijf> try it
<jedijf> quick hit
<andrew> I don't have a tap/hold key
<jedijf> just tap the super key
<andrew> and I'm not a fan of the unity super thing, it's too slow
<rhpot1991> superhold makes it show up
<jedijf> thanks....
<andrew> also, it fails to search the way gnome-do did
<rhpot1991> and then you can hit 1-x for the shortcuts in order
<andrew> I had gnome-do trained to accept 'e' (or 'erm..') for terminal
<rhpot1991> let me log out and see if I have issues with it covering stuff when autohide is off still
<rhpot1991> hmmm thats working
<rhpot1991> weird wonder why it was doing that on my other pc
<rhpot1991> could be twinview or something
<rhpot1991> I need to find a replacement for timer-applet then
<rhpot1991> andrew: you can resize the icons in the experimental tab in ccsm
<rhpot1991> backglight toggle is useful too
<andrew> back
<andrew> rhpot1991: thanks, set down to the minimum of 32
<rhpot1991> andrew: super + numbers works out well
<rhpot1991> and super + w
<rhpot1991> for switching quickly
<andrew> most of my switching is between workspaces
<andrew> not liking super+w, there is very little difference between the highlighted window and the others
<andrew> ctrl+alt+[shift]+tab
 * jedijf might not have enough dexterity for that one
<andrew> so... anyone else expereincing internet troubles today?
<JonathanD> freenode just had a minor split...
<JonathanD> and another one.
<JonathanD> nm, that was the same one.
<teddy-dbear> see I was right, it's all JonathanD fault :-D
<JonathanD> hah
<ChinnoDog> So now that Amazon has had major downtime, who has the most reliable public cloud?
<JonathanD> Perhaps sony can make one.
<rhpot1991> andrew: go disable the delay for alt+tab too
<rhpot1991> that makes that much better
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: Sony is going to make a cloud?
<jedijf> psn
<rhpot1991> s/cloud/open directory of personal information for the interweb to share/
<JonathanD> no, I sure hope not ChinnoDog :p
<ChinnoDog> Ok, well, if Amazon is big but not reliable enough... I thought I had read about a way extend EC2 into your own data center
<andrew> rhpot1991: where?
<rhpot1991> andrew: ccms -> static application switcher > behavior > popup window delay
<rhpot1991> its a paper cut now apparently so hopefully they change that
<andrew> changed
<andrew> rhpot1991: is there a list of paper cuts for this release?
<rhpot1991> andrew: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<PennBot> Title: Bugs in One Hundred Paper Cuts (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<ssweeny> looks like lamalex made it to hungary safe and sound
<pleia2> hopefully he doesn't ruin it before we get there
<ssweeny> yarly
<lamalex> you guys it rules here
<lamalex> i have a hot date with a hot german girl in an hour
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> haha
<ssweeny> well done my friend
<lamalex> i just washed my shirt in the bathtub to wash the bo smell out of it and now im drying it with a hair dryer
<lamalex> classy++
 * ssweeny takes notes
<ChinnoDog> lol
<MutantTurkey> lamalex:  date with a german girl? pffft the all smell distinctly european, she won't be able to notice your shirt
<ChinnoDog> oh yea, MutantTurkey? You would know?
<MutantTurkey> D:
<lamalex> zing
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-03
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<teddy-dbear> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<JonathanD> and teddy-dbear of course.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<JonathanD> slow morning, rmg51
<andrew> morning
<toggles> bacon
<JonathanD> hello andrew, toggles
<InHisName> toggles:  Buy everything bacon here http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/bacon/
<PennBot> Title: ThinkGeek :: Caffeine & Edibles :: Bacon (at www.thinkgeek.com)
<toggles> mmmm bacon.. how i miss thee...
<andrew> Hrm...
<andrew> mission accomplished
<andrew> ccsm -> unity plugin -> (super -> shift+super)
<andrew> now gnome-do works again (super+space)
<andrew> and I can lock the screen with super+l
<toggles> mission accomplished would be getting gnome-3 installed
<andrew> True
<andrew> but until then
<andrew> I also like that I can finally choose the "Span" option for desktop wallpaper
<InHisName> what is a "Span" option, andrew ?
<andrew> InHisName: When one has a dual-screen setup, it's nice to be able to have one image spanned across both screens, enabling the use of wallpapers like: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/Df79dcc3/01120_mossbraefalls2_3360x1050.jpg
<InHisName> Kewwwwwl
<InHisName> Have you tried taking your own big pictures like that one ?    There is a waterfall north of Doylestown that could look pretty spiffy in one of those long pictures.
<andrew> InHisName: This was my 3-screen wallpaper for a while: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/4632293571/
<PennBot> Title: Mt Tammany | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<andrew> There's also this one: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/4632292769/
<PennBot> Title: Sunfish Lake | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<InHisName> I like the first one better, but 2nd is pretty nice too.
<andrew> InHisName: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/tags/panorama/
<PennBot> Title: Flickr: ahotw's stuff tagged with panorama (at www.flickr.com)
<andrew> InHisName: a few more there ^
<InHisName> the snowy one has some character but doesn't trim well to rectangle.   I still like st one best so far....
<andrew> snowy one?
<InHisName> No snow just jagged white space below rocks.
<andrew> Seneca?
<InHisName> Could be,  I used to hang out around there 35 years ago cave exploring alot.
<andrew> Those photos have names
<andrew> one says "seneca"
<InHisName> So I see now
<andrew> I'll most likely have a chance to redo that photo this summer
<InHisName> If you catch a blue sky day, I may want a copy too.
<andrew> I'm planning on spending a few days in the area, so we'll see
<andrew> My brother is Interning a few miles away this summer
<InHisName> Well maybe do it on a cloudy day for comparison.  Greens maybe lots better on cloudy days.
<InHisName> I found the rainy wet miseralble biking camping days had the most gorgeous greens ever, If I could remember to lift my head up and look now and then.
<andrew> I've tagged a few more photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/tags/panorama/
<andrew> and I've got a couple here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/tags/stereographicprojection/
<andrew> hrm
<andrew> @ping
<PennBot> pong
<andrew> kk
<ChinnoDog> lamalex: so how did it go?
<lamalex> i got home around 4:30
<ChinnoDog> am?
<ssweeny> aww
<ssweeny> now we don't get to hear
<andrew> oh well
<InHisName1> test box graphic back working...    system>preferences>monitors shows "unknown" for monitor name.    HOW To fix ?
<InHisName1> It used to work in earlier version, now its 10.10
<InHisName1> trying something ....    reboot ...
<InHisName> Grr, disk drive check
<toggles> ahh yeah, gnome shell.. thank $deity
<InHisName1> last item: needed an xorg.conf to force monitor recognition
<InHisName> Wish me luck,  I started down the path of upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 on the test box.
<toggles> InHisName: good luck...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/648180
<PennBot> Title: Bug #648180 in unity (Ubuntu): “Unity is not an adequate replacement for Gnome2 (and sucks a little bit less then it used to)” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jedijf> all those kind of reports are invalid until trying for like 6 weeks....humans hate change...try it a bit, realize what it said on the wiki, that they just wanted to get it out there with some 'best choice' defaults...
<ssweeny> yeah i'm using both gnome 3 an unity (on diff machines) and both have taken a lot of getting used to
<jedijf> and let's see what happens
<jedijf> first night i couldn't stand the up/down workplaces....i've mellowed
<jedijf> when my 82 year old buddy said he's kinda liking it, after initial 'i hate it', it gave me hope
<jedijf> llavins++
<jedijf> and honestly...i am being more temperant because of team members and their work lamalex++ ssweeny soon.....
<jedijf> now, it's personal
 * ssweeny will not be on the DX team, but some stuff i do may end up in ubu eventually
<jedijf> i'll buy the watch or the toaster ;)
<ssweeny> excellent
<jedijf> or the MarkPad
<pleia2> llavins++
<ChinnoDog> So is there a place to buy an eCAFE Slim HD yet?
<JonathanD> I've been seeing a lot of unity bashing. It's unfamiliar, but on my test box I don't find it that bad...
<andrew> I've started to learn to bend it to my needs
<ssweeny> generally you're going to hear mostly from people who are having problems
<ssweeny> the people for whom it works have less incentive to talk about it
<JonathanD> Also this isn't an upgrade, for me, this is a clean install on a clean box.
<andrew> So, I think I'm going to awaken my blog with a post about what changes I made to overcome my problems
<JonathanD> I'm carrying my T41 as a spare now, so I might install it on that next
<JonathanD> if the video card is up for it.
<ssweeny> unity-2d is actually pretty slick
<ssweeny> it's good for non-3d-enabled hardware
<JonathanD> (no more dual booting, I'll just carry two laptops. Now thats progress ;) )
<jedijf> JonathanD: llavins installed on t41
<JonathanD> It's got an ATI something or other.
<jedijf> andrew: a blog post on how you resolved issues during a transition would be great
<JonathanD> I do think the app finding is a little awkward.
<JonathanD> I like tree-ing menus.
<jedijf> andrew: prolly good idea to follow all the admistriva channels; especially for this issue
<jedijf> issue...change...transition
<JonathanD> figures I just got the 41 setup nicely though.
<JonathanD> I should have waited :P
<jedijf> JonathanD: wait for andrew's post...and then gnome-do will make you love it
 * jedijf applies pressure
<andrew> back
<andrew> jedijf: You can tree, to an extent
<JonathanD> I'll install windows ME in the meantime while I'm waiting for andrew's blog post.
<JonathanD> jedijf: is that suitable pressure?
<andrew> JonathanD: no, install slackware
<andrew> so far, all my tweeks have been fairly standard settings, nothing that includes scary anti-ubuntu stuff
<andrew> ("What? wget and run this script from the intrawebs? OKAY!!!")
<andrew> jedijf: http://www.ahotw.com/2011/05/03/ubuntu-11-04-tweaks-and-hints/
<JonathanD> "padre" doesn't appear to work for me on 11.04
<JonathanD> eh, known bug too
<JonathanD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10763383
<PennBot> Title: [ubuntu] Padre won't start after distro upgrade (lib missing?) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-04
<silvertip257> Hello!  I'm attempting to PXE boot Ubuntu-based live CDs with the squashfs on NFS.  Has anyone in here undertaken a similar project?  I can PXE boot small distros (ones that have the rootfs as part of the initrd).
<silvertip257> Any other distros either 1) cannot locate the root fs _OR_ 2) have problem with (it seems) NetworkManager dropping the interface
<silvertip257> I'll just have to post this project to the mailing list for comments. :)
<JonathanD> meh
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I need to make a laptop appear. Any suggestions?
<andrew> best buy
<knightzero> ChinnoDog: what's your budget and timeframe for need.  If you aren't in an incredible hurry and don't need brand new, I'd check the lenovo and dell outlet for deals.
<ChinnoDog> knightzero: as cheap as possible.
<ChinnoDog> like, -$100! Pay me to take your netbook
<ChinnoDog> FreeGeek sells used laptops, right? But, I remember them being pricey.
<pleia2> microcenter has refurbs
<pleia2> laptops start at $200
<ChinnoDog> Online or are they in a bucket or something? hehe
<pleia2> er, netbooks :)
<pleia2> pick up in store, when I bought a refurb there I reserved it online and went to pick it up from their customer service area
<ChinnoDog> You bought one there? For you?
<pleia2> I bought a little server
<ChinnoDog> The cheapies have Intel GMA 3150 graphics. Is the driver for that any good?
<pleia2> not a clue
<pleia2> might search on ubuntuforums.org
 * pleia2 goes to find some dinner
<JonathanD> Good morning PA
<rmg511> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg511
<JonathanD> did I ever ask you why you're up so early? :p
<rmg511> stupidity?
<JonathanD> Thats a good reason.
<JonathanD> I'm up so I can say "good morning PA" so I think thats about the same ;0
<rmg511> I even forgot to change my nick :P
<rmg51> saw that last night and forgot to change it
<JonathanD> The rain woke me up this morning.
<rmg51> back to reading the morning paper before the dead tree version arrives
<rmg51> the alarm clock usually wakes me up ;-)
<JonathanD> I don't use one.
<rmg51> yeah, just wait for the rain
<JonathanD> heh :P
<JonathanD> well, I tend to get up early enough with or without the rain :)
<rmg51> sometimes I do too
<rmg51> but I keep the alarm set for those days I don't get up before it goes off
<JonathanD> I figure someone else will wake up if I don't.
<rmg51> I just can't depend on Teddy
<rmg51> he could sleep all day
<JonathanD> heh :)
<rmg51> sad but true
<JonathanD> alarm clocks are so glaring :/
<rmg51> try waking up to a teddy bear falling on your face :-D
<InHisName> It said that my hardware does not have level to support unity so please select ubuntu classic at login.   Then it booted on into my normal desktop, yea it at least recognized my monitor!
<InHisName> Good morning anyone
<teddy-dbear> anyone isn't here ;-)
<knightzero> Good morning InHisName, teddy-dbear
<InHisName> Mornin' to you, knightzero
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> well, my test box stopped the desktop being visible and just the mouse arrow.   Did something time out?
<InHisName> 10 minutes, so far of mouse moving and pressing shift, ctrl, alt keys.   No login prompt yet.
<InHisName> Just finished the u/g to 11.04 at 7 this morning.
<InHisName> Screen saver has me frozen with just a mouse arrow working.   What to try now ?
<rhpot1991> InHisName: not a netbook is it?
<InHisName> Correct,  desktop, older 1cpu 2.0 ghz
<InHisName> Its my test box
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<InHisName> Hi JonathanD.
<InHisName> I tried ctrl-alt-del but it ignores that.    ctrl-alt-f2 brings up a text login.  alt-f7  brings back the mouse arrow & black screen.
<InHisName> how do I poke a stick to alt-F7 to wake up from tty alt-F2 ?
<andrew> Ok, who ever is trying to get the password reset link for my gmail account can give up now, I don't play that easily
<ChinnoDog> andrew: How are they doing that?
<andrew> it's the common 'forgot password' thing
<andrew> but I keep getting a password reset email to my alternate email accounts
<andrew> which I promptly delete and clear from the trash
<ChinnoDog> But how would someone use that to get the password unless they could see your email?
<andrew> They can't
<andrew> but it's annoying to know someone is trying, and twice this morning
<ChinnoDog> Where is your alternate email? Could someone be trying to intercept traffic to it?
<andrew> yahoo/work
<ChinnoDog> So for someone to intercept traffic to it they would either have to be somewhere on the internets between google and yahoo or they would have to know where you work and be intercepting work traffic
<andrew> doubt it, last time it happened was a month or so ago, and I had plenty of information on the person (they used my email to do their taxes with hr block online...)
<pleia2> haha
<andrew> I ended up calling HR Block about that one since there was no way to let them know online.
<andrew> darn Virginian
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<ChinnoDog> So how did they get your password then?
<pleia2> he already said they didn't
<andrew> they didn't, but they tried when they realized they weren't getting the hr block emails
<andrew> but just from those emails, I know this person's full address among other things
<ChinnoDog> But, why would they use your email address for hr block in the first place?
<pleia2> obviously by mistake
<pleia2> people generally don't send their tax information to someone they don't know on purpose :)
<andrew> they technically used a.keyes instead of akeyes, but gmail doesn't care
<ChinnoDog> ah, I see
<ChinnoDog> luckily I don't think anyone will accidentally use my email on a web form. haha
<rhpot1991> andrew: I don't think gmail would let them register like that then
<rhpot1991> if you had a.keyes, akeyes shouldn't be available
<andrew> exactly
<andrew> they probably messed something up
<andrew> not my problem
<rhpot1991> phone number on the tax return, you could call them
<andrew> no, hr block got in contact with them and fixed things
<andrew> I didn't want to log in and get into that mess
<InHisName1> Gave up and held in button and ended.
<InHisName1> Hung again,  rebooted.   dirty disks, long time, errors, more time.
<InHisName1> Rebooted and shutdown 3x.  All appears to work ok now.
<InHisName1> Tried Pidgin, ok its running and I can get back from screen saver mode.
<ChinnoDog> Does lucky lamalex have any stories to tell us?
 * lamalex doesn't kiss and tell
<lamalex> i did see a ghost today
<lamalex> i could tell you about that
<lamalex> but i don't think it's a good story, it was just really frightening
<ChinnoDog> I'll accept a ghost story
<lamalex> i saw a ghost  i think, but probably not
<lamalex> thats the whole story
<ChinnoDog>  that is a pretty weak story
<lamalex> yup
<ChinnoDog> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-05
<InHisName> so . . .  .    .    .       what can I do with the new 11.04 that only good for 2D ?
<rmg51> the same things you could do with 10.10 :-/
<rhpot1991> buy a cheap pci vdpau capable card
<rmg51> Unity didn't like the hardware an my oldest laptop
<rmg51> had to use Ubuntu Classic
<MutantTurkey> what can you do with the new 11.04? even less than the 8.10!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> mawnin' JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy InHisName
<InHisName> what's the key command to wake up ubuntu from hibernate and key cmd to wake up from suspend ?
<JonathanD> is there one?
<JonathanD> I thought just bashing the keyboard did it.
<InHisName> If I were an angry bird, maybe
<JonathanD> though I think I usually hit the power button.
<JonathanD> on my laptop.
<InHisName> On mine was BLUE+F#    I forgot which number
<JonathanD> that puts it to sleep, on mine
<JonathanD> no idea if it wakes it. power button is more easily accessed.
<InHisName> Yea, right
<rmg51> morning JonathanD InHisName
<InHisName> Either BLUE+any F key or BLUE+hib key for wake up from hibernate
<InHisName> My desktop doesn't do BLUE
<JonathanD> Hello.
<rmg51> power button to wake up from either one
<rmg51> with Teddy's System76 laptop, if you close the top, it wakes from sleep as soon as you open it
<InHisName> My test box has gone to some kinda deep sleep, power still on, fans spinning.  No video sync. Mouse active power but no mouse on screen.  Duh no monitor sync!
<JonathanD> rmg51: I hate that feature.
<JonathanD> THe sleep on close thing.
<InHisName> Tried momentary power button push, not 9 seconds.   Nothing
<knightzero> Morning all.
<InHisName> morning to you, knightzero
<InHisName> test box still giving me grief at booting well enough yet.
<InHisName> Sometimes I get into gui desktop but only mouse arrow moves.  No actions or anything clickable.  Clock not updating.  None of the Ctrl-alt keys work or any others either.  Not even ctrl-alt-del.  Only hold power 10 sec works.  Then dirty disks. Uggh.
<InHisName> Is there a way to reduce the screen pixel size of desktop to lower number via text mode in recovery ?
<InHisName> Morning's almost over, anyone else awake yet?
 * waltman *yawns*
<ChinnoDog> I'm hungry
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: before you go grazing for food, see above ^^     How to change screen resolution ?
<ChinnoDog> I don't know. I stopped knowing anything about X after xorg.conf went away
<ChinnoDog> oh..
<ChinnoDog> If you go into recovery I belive you can configure x
<ChinnoDog> I forget the command. xconfigure?
<ChinnoDog> (does that still work?)
<InHisName> no, nor xconfig
<andrew> So... why doesn't Libre Office use the fancy Unity menubar?
<InHisName1> Well, I got into gui and cranked resolution down to 1024x768 and see if that stops the disabling.
<andrew> There's a fix, sudo apt-get install lo-menubar
<andrew> If anyone misses the 'world clock' thing in unity: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/h4pwp/where_did_the_world_clock_go_in_unity/c1skf2h
<PennBot> Title: ahotw comments on Where did the world clock go in Unity? (at www.reddit.com)
<andrew> pleia2: ^
 * pleia2 doesn't use gnome
<pleia2> or unity
<InHisName1> should I try to clean up these 'errors' ?               dpkg-query: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 51241 package 'virtualbox-2.2':                                                    error in Config-Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_hardy': invalid character in revision number                                    how to go about fixing them ?
<InHisName1>       
<andrew> pleia2: fine, be that way
<andrew> :)
<andrew> pleia2: Figured you'd get asked that more likely than I would
<pleia2> I tend to use the "I don't use gnome or unity" line when I get questions like that :)
 * pleia2 isn't much of a support person these days
<InHisName1> what does pleia2 use ?
<pleia2> xfce
<andrew> be honest, you use win7
<pleia2> I don't even think I've seen win7
<InHisName1> win7 is a desktop for ubuntu ?
<pleia2> no, the microsoft OS
<InHisName1> much more controlled inside vbox tucked into a little window in corner.
<InHisName1> any clues on how to clean up old junk appearing in dpkg/status ?
<andrew> So what's up with Mark preferring iPhone over android?
<JonathanD> She actually runs windows ME
<JonathanD> Thats what I heard, anyway.
<andrew> JonathanD: so that's what's causing the hard drive grinding noise coming out of the holodeck?
<JonathanD> es
<JonathanD> yes
<InHisName1> sudo aptitude purge virtualbox-2.2      that got rid of those pesky errors in dpkg
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-06
<knightzero>   
<ChinnoDog>  
<ChinnoDog> ᖎ
<ChinnoDog> ᐊᑎᒼ
<ChinnoDog> There is a Canadian Aboriginal word for "three-legged being (e.g. a dog who has lost a leg)".  How cool is that?
<ChinnoDog> I want to set my nick to ᐊᑎᒧᓂᐢᑐᑳᐟ. I think that is a three legged dog.
<InHisName> my ubunmtu 1.04 froze up again even with low res graphics running.  Cannot get it UNfrozen.  Other than long push on power.
<JonathanD> MOrning PA.
<rmg51> morning jon
<rmg51> to early
<rmg51> forgot the press tab
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<JonathanD> yeah, early is right.
<rmg51> and no rain this morning, so what got you up?
<JonathanD> Not sure.
<JonathanD> Too early even to jog.
<rmg51> never too early for that
<JonathanD> I prefer to have sunlight.
<rmg51> flashlight
<JonathanD> hh :P
<JonathanD> *hah
<InHisName> Good morning to you all listening
<InHisName> When I IM my alter ego and get this:  (10:16:12 AM) InHisName1 <AUTO-REPLY> :  I'm not here right now
<InHisName> Does that mean that pidgin on that machine made an auto response or was it from freenode ?
<ChinnoDog> Freenode won't auto respond
<ChinnoDog> Oh. Unless that is its way of giving you your away message
<ChinnoDog> But it doesn't look like it
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: so that response came from a host machine running pidgin for inhisname1 ?
<ChinnoDog> I just looked. That is your away message. What client did you paste that out of?
<InHisName> I have 'two' machines.  I IM'd InHisName1 from InHisName and got that response.
<InHisName> I am trying to prove whether that machine is frozen or stuff is still running.
<ChinnoDog> I know, but I am trying to interpret "AUTO-REPLY". That might be Pidgin's way of displaying your away message, in which case it came from the server because Pidgin did a /whois InHisName1
<ChinnoDog> I can't ping or ctcp InHisName1
<InHisName> Can you IM him?
<ChinnoDog> I did, no response
<InHisName> Then maybe that desktop is frozen.    I still have  ctrl-alt-f1 access.   F7 seems non-responsive to any inputs.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: can u ping or ctcp (what is that ?) to me, InHisName ?
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: is there a way to examine from ctrl-alt-F1 login to see usage / activity /etc of Alt-F7 ( the desktop) ?   Ver 11.04  2D
<ChinnoDog> If there is I don't know how
<ChinnoDog> At least, not without some configuration ahead of time
<InHisName> pleia2, andrew, or lamalex    could they have thoughts ?
<lamalex> huh?
<InHisName> I'm gettin' tired of shutdown F1 with F7 running frozen and then disks are dirty again.
<andrew> about?
<PennBot> I guess about is a clue, andrew
<HowdyDoody> All booted up and not freezing yet.  I haven't waited that long yet either.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: green?
<PennBot> green is out, pink is in, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> Not what I was expecting, but I'll take it.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-05-07
<InHisName> Blue?
<waltman> pink is the new black
<pleia2> pink++
<waltman> see, pleia2 knows
<ChinnoDog> black is your budget after installing Ubuntu
 * ChinnoDog pets PennBot 
<Irishmanluke> @karma pink
<PennBot> Irishmanluke: Karma for "pink" has been increased 6 times and decreased 2 times for a total karma of 4.
<Irishmanluke> pink--
<Irishmanluke> @karma black
<PennBot> Irishmanluke: black has neutral karma.
<InHisName> @karma Irishmanluke
<PennBot> InHisName: Karma for "Irishmanluke" has been increased 4 times and decreased 1 time for a total karma of 3.
<InHisName> @karma Blue
<PennBot> InHisName: Blue has neutral karma.
<InHisName> natty++
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy
<rmg51> o/
 * rmg51 is not feeling the love for 11.04 on Teddy's old Dell :-/
<jedijf> rmg51: what's the prob?
<rmg51> doesn't like to boot
<rmg51> I had it up and running then did a reboot
<rmg51> about 10 times
<jedijf> rmg51: try recovery and failsafe
<rmg51> can't
<rmg51> no place to type
<jedijf> no, select recovery option at boot
<rmg51> after splash screen black screen
<rmg51> then pinstripes
<rmg51> then gibberish
<jedijf> reboot...select failsafe...nvidia driver?  if so, disable and try again
<rmg51> no can do
<jedijf> hold power button down......
<jedijf> reboot...select failsafe...nvidia driver?  if so, disable and try again
<rmg51> no can do
<rmg51> nothing to select
<rmg51> think about it
<rmg51> I have to go pick up Mom
<jedijf> shift
<rmg51> didn't work
<jedijf> once it starts, hold shift down
<rmg51> got it
<jedijf> pick up mom, i'll go do lawn......then we'll both be back
<rmg51> that doesn't work either
<rmg51> just black and white lines
<rmg51> no place to type
<rmg51> it just booted =-O
<rmg51> dang nvidia drivers
 * TheEvilPhoenix swears loudly
<TheEvilPhoenix> SOMEONE HACKED A FORUMS INSTALL I HAD
 * TheEvilPhoenix goes on the warpath with the hacker
<rmg51> with any luck now that the nvidia driver is no longer in use there won't be any more boot problems
<rmg51> Teddy just won't be able to "flip the cube" :P
<jedijf> rmg51: you may with the open source, don't despair yet
<rmg51> not too worried about that laptop
<rmg51> I'm getting ready to upgrades Teddy's System76 laptop
<rmg51> upgrade has started
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-30
<waltman> Yay! $labmate asked me a question I actually knew the answer to!
<waltman> Or, at least I did back in 2007, which turned out to be good enough since I still have the code.
<waltman> JonathanD: pleia2 sent a bug report -- http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/7125298497/
<PennBot> Title: Picked this up at the SF Railway Museum, holodeck must be glitching // cc walt_man | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<waltman> It must have something to do with your battery issues on Friday.
<JonathanD> :o
<JonathanD> well crud
 * JonathanD fixes
<pleia2> :)
<waltman> OK, 17 updates to the thesis spread over 2 hours. I think that's enough work for a Sunday night.
<InHisName> Gooooood Morrrrrrning, folks !
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning, Randy
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<jedijf> morn
<InHisName> morning to all you too, JonathanD, waltman, and jedijf
<JonathanD> Morning InHisName
<biobunsai> awful quiet in here/
<JonathanD> *crickets*
 * InHisName yawns
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-01
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Who left the water running?
<rmg51> it wasn't me
<rmg51> Teddy said it wasn't him either
<InHisName> so tell me, JonathanD, is the water knee-deep or only ankle-deep ?
<JonathanD> nose deep
<jedijf> James Hess,doing business as Pathetic Medic and they wonder why they had to file chapter 13......
<InHisName> r u bailing out your abode, now ?  if not better start rightway, so's u can continue breathing.
<InHisName> I thought I'd better check my abode.  Well, the drain grooves around edge of basement are still bone dry and sump pumps holes are not full enough to trigger the pumps.
<InHisName> I'd say mine is minus 1 foot from bottom of my feet.
<JonathanD> Does anyone wish to go camping?
<passstab> as in sniper?
 * passstab is not that into pokemon
<JonathanD> passstab: as in tents. In the woods.
<JonathanD> With the bears.
<JonathanD> passstab: http://www.ahotw.com/gallery/v/linux/2009-07-12-Geeknic/?g2_page=1
<PennBot> Title: Geeknic++; Camping at Jenny Jump (at www.ahotw.com)
<passstab> BEARS!!!?!
<JonathanD> yes, bears
<JonathanD> andrew: wheres the picture of the bears?
<passstab> looks fun
<passstab> but i can't do sat
<JonathanD> You keep saying that :(
 * passstab shuts up
<JonathanD> passstab: thing is, they are usually friday to sunday.
<JonathanD> which means either night you stay, you're there for a while on saturday.
<passstab> see previous comment
<JonathanD> I suppose you could show up at midnight on sunday.
<JonathanD> then you are not there saturday.
<MutantTurkey> bork nork
<ChinnoDog> herp derp
<jedijf> fail tail
<passstab> jedijf,  will there be a releace party?
<jedijf> there may be
<jedijf> disks on en route
<jedijf> s/on/are
<ChinnoDog> I'd rather go to a release party
<jedijf> release party/spelling bee
<ChinnoDog> excellent
<jedijf> passstab: it's always nice to have the official disks in hand
<ChinnoDog> I would be more thrilled with a release party of pleia2 went
<ChinnoDog> s/of/if
<jedijf> they're leaving the Netherlands today
<jedijf> disks, not pleia2
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: I went to one in Philly last cycle, you didn't come
<jedijf> yeah
<jedijf> tell him
<ChinnoDog> I don't remember where I was last cycle, but I am here this cycle
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: dc is not here
<jedijf> or is it
<jedijf> here enough
<ChinnoDog> I will go to Philly
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: you wouldn't come up last time because I "couldn't make time for you"
<jedijf> lol...brat
<jedijf> private event
<ChinnoDog> I don't know which time we are talking about. There is no point in visiting if you aren't around.
<jedijf> <--chopped liver
<pleia2> the oneiric release party
<jedijf> pleia2: just lie to him, we need the attendance
<pleia2> jedijf: yeah, it's awesome running an ubuntu release party when jono doesn't show, all night "where is jono?"
<pleia2> I made up a different story each time
<jedijf> pleia2: yeah, but that was probably *you* asking :D
<jedijf> or is jono to common now
<jedijf> now that you're Mark'd
<pleia2> he doesn't really come out to events, pretty much a 9-5 weekdays ubuntu guy
<jedijf> *too
<jedijf> we'll do that...i'll be "Where's Chinno?" all night
<pleia2> hehe
<ChinnoDog> :-p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-02
<Sadin> in love.... http://c9.io/
<PennBot> Title: Cloud9 IDE | Online IDE Your code anywhere, anytime (at c9.io)
<andrew> JonathanD: I don't think I managed to get a decent picture of the actual bears we saw.
<andrew> JonathanD: Any plans for another geeknic++ on a weekend I can make it?
<andrew> (Typically the third weekend of any given month is bad.)
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> andrew: trying.
<JonathanD> I haven't been able to gather much interest yet..
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> bye JonathanD
<rmg51> off to work
<waltman> *YAWN*
 * InHisName #Yawns#   Too
<JonathanD> Installing 12.04. Wish me luck.
<jedijf> no luck needed, just pae
<JonathanD> My laptop caught on fire!
<JonathanD> Not again
<InHisName> you still own one of those FLAMING laptops from several years ago ?   You never claimed the replacement battery offered during the recall ?
<JonathanD> install failed.
<InHisName> well its toast now
<JonathanD> lets try that again...
<InHisName> didja use a fire extinguisher or just toss it out in the street till it exhausted the fire?
<JonathanD> I spit on it.
<JonathanD> fail #2
<JonathanD> thats enough for this morning.
<InHisName> so it's not really totaled into toast yet, JonathanD?
<JonathanD> right.
<InHisName> I got a problem with my 11.10.  When it tries the updates, every thing goes well until the end when it gives me an error.   It's pasted here: http://pastebin.com/8Haw1wk4
<PennBot> Title: ubuntu update failed but all updated ? why? - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ssweeny> InHisName, line 108: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<ssweeny> there's your problem right there
<InHisName> that's /boot
<InHisName> what can I remove from /boot   that I wont be needing ?     how many older versions of kernels do I need for 11.10 ?
<ssweeny> InHisName, if the latest kernel works for you then you can remove all the older ones
<InHisName> How to view the boot options screen without booting ?  viewing text ok.
<InHisName> Maybe there are older ones than in boot options
<ssweeny> InHisName, /boot/grub/grub.cfg has the list. every line that starts with menuentry is an entry on that screen
<InHisName> ok I'll look
<InHisName> I got bunches of them.  about 11 diff ones.
<InHisName> what is best way to trim out and keep last 4 or so.     rm 26.28.* etc. or some grub way ?  The rm....wouldn't fix grub
<ssweeny> InHisName, you want to remove the kernel packages
<ChinnoDog> sup turkey
<ssweeny> InHisName, the easiest way to get rid of the old kernel packages is probably to use synaptic and look for the 'local or obsolete' status
<MutantTurkey> sup
<passstab> you feel like crap
<MutantTurkey> yep
<MutantTurkey> basically
<passstab>  head colds + probably ear infection sucks
<MutantTurkey> i hope you're not typing that all out
<MutantTurkey> rather inefficient?
<passstab>  terrible headache as well
<passstab> and finals tomorrow -_-
<passstab> how else would i do this?
<MutantTurkey> imagine if I copied you
<MutantTurkey> then we'd have some sort of recursion
<passstab> you asked sup
<passstab> i answered
<MutantTurkey> you asked sup
<MutantTurkey> i answered
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<passstab> this is why boredom is important
<MutantTurkey> yes
<InHisName> trying to install  deb file for ubuntu-tweak, get error  -- dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ubuntu-tweak:python-lxml and gir1.2-unique-3.0 are not installed  ===> how to fix
<passstab> ppa?
<passstab> IDK
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  install those packages?
<InHisName> EvilResistance: are they really packages and not libs or something else ?
<EvilResistance> PASTE:
<EvilResistance> <EvilResistance> !info python-lxml precise
<EvilResistance> <ubottu> python-lxml (source: lxml): pythonic binding for the libxml2 and libxslt libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-1 (precise), package size 599 kB, installed size 2000 kB
<EvilResistance> <EvilResistance> !info gir1.2-unique-3.0 precise
<EvilResistance> <ubottu> gir1.2-unique-3.0 (source: libunique3): GObject introspection data for the Unique library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.2-1 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 67 kB
<EvilResistance> those're packages :)
<InHisName> so's can I use apt-get for them ?   or do I need to use a xx.deb ?
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  and of course those are packages, if you're installing from a .deb you downloaded, then dpkg is returning that the Required: line's packages aren't installed
<EvilResistance> APT-GET
<EvilResistance> how many years have you been using Debian/Ubuntu again?
<InHisName> ok, will go for it.
<EvilResistance> (also, when you do !info [package] precise, it checks the current repos :P
<EvilResistance> )
<EvilResistance> (sorry if i seem overly defensive, Precise is giving me all sorts of crap)
<InHisName> managed to get all the parts installed and run ubuntu-tweak  --> now have freed 21MB from /boot   lunch first.
<InHisName> Ok, I now have space on /boot again.
<InHisName> BUT, I am not booting with 3.0.0.17 but with 2.6.38.11 or whatever that last digit was.
<InHisName> I have 3.0.011 thru 17  but none are booting only the old one is.   How to fix  all are in /boot.   I did ->sudo update-grub  before rebooting.
<InHisName> tried running    sudo update-grub   again and rebooted     STILL shows 2.6.38-11
<n2diy_> I'm trying to get qtel to work, but when I start it from the cli I'm getting a "no such file or directory" error. I googled the problem, and set alsa as my default sound device, but still no go, ideas?
<InHisName> is grup v1.99 NOT same as grub2 ?
<InHisName> s/grup/grub/
<passstab> i believe that is correct
<passstab> no it is the same
<passstab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<PennBot> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ChinnoDog> hi ssweeny
<ssweeny> hi ChinnoDog
<InHisName> On bootup, I see at top:   1.99   13ubuntu3              ===> grub-install -v    produces  grub-install (GRUB) 1.99-12ubuntu5
<InHisName> Do I have 2 boot areas.  One that boots and other that is seen by grub-install ?
<passstab> that sounds like a reasonable hypothesis
<InHisName> so how to have grub-install etc operate on the bootable one instead ?
<EvilResistance> tell it where to install to?
<EvilResistance> or change which partition has the boot flag
<n2diy_> I'm trying to setup a voip app, and I think I may have a conflict with another app using the audio device, how can I trouble shoot this?
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<InHisName> Now I'm booting with 3.0.0-18   but sounds stopped.
<InHisName> used to go to system>sounds>etc to fix    how to go there in Unity ?
<Resistance> InHisName: type in system preferences, perhaps you can find a method to get there
<Resistance> been a while, since I've  been using KDE
<Resistance> (or gnome-shell)O
<InHisName> found an 'all settings'   sound in there.   Test speakers,,,,  silence
<n2diy_> can someone respond with my nick? Haven't solved my voip issue, but maybe I have sound in xchat-gnome now?
<Resistance> n2diy_:  BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE!
<Resistance> :P
<n2diy_> Resistance, thanks, but no joy.
<InHisName> If I say -- n2diy_-- does it make a sound on your computer ?
<Resistance> i think his sound is broken
<InHisName> So's mine, I just fixed my boot and now its busted
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-03
<InHisName> I used to go into system>etc and find things to fix it with.   UNITY is just a guessing game that I'm tired of doing all the time.  I hate guessing words that I don't remember.
<rmg51> so stop using Unity
<rmg51> or stop complaining
<JonathanD> Or fix it.
<rmg51> ther is no fixing unity ;-)
<rmg51> there is no fixing my spelling either
 * Resistance rewrites rmg51's spelling routines to make rmg51's spelling even worse
<Resistance> InHisName:  so use gnome-shell
<rmg51> ko, Resistance
<rmg51> or is that ok?
 * rmg51 is so confused now
<InHisName> Ghaaaahhh, up on the top bar there is a 'mute' pull down.   I muted, then unmuted and the sounds started playing.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName1> Yum, Bacon, Good Morning SamuraiAlba
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<InHisName1> morning to u 2:  rmg51 and JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey InHisName1
<rmg51> o/
<MutantTurkey> i love when my mom decides to unplug the router at home to "clean up all the dust bunnies dear"
<MutantTurkey> soo...
<MutantTurkey> then my ip gets re-assigned
<MutantTurkey> huh wait...
<MutantTurkey> ip is the same still
<MutantTurkey> maybe the box is down..
<MutantTurkey> I can ping it...?
<MutantTurkey> would I be able to ping it if my box was down? would the router return the ping?
<MutantTurkey> sister 100% incapable of looking at it and trouble shooting.
<MutantTurkey> 'ARE THE BLUE LIGHTS ON' 'i don't know how to work this magic box'
<MutantTurkey> i feel like i live in /tfts
<JonathanD> 12.04 installed.
<erstazi> Hello everyone. What does everyone suggest for a case management software for a social services non-profit? Something like SugarCRM but more geared towards case management.
<pleia2> erstazi: check out CiviCRM
<pleia2> it has case management features
<pleia2> http://civicrm.org/features/casemanagement
<PennBot> Title: Case Management | CiviCRM Community Site (at civicrm.org)
<erstazi> pleia2: +1 to that one (: I already checked it. Have you used it?
<pleia2> we've set up a demo of it running on wordpress for partimus.org, but I haven't gotten too into it
<erstazi> pleia2: ah, thanks
<anduril> man that sites font kerning is really off
<erstazi> pleia2: I was going to test bed it for the non-profit but didn't want to dedicate too much time into digging into various ones. Appreciate much.
<pleia2> that's pretty much The One in the space
<pleia2> I went to a talk on how wikipedia uses it (there is a bit civicrm group here that meets at the wikimedia offices near me)
<pleia2> s/bit/big
<waltman> *YAWN*
<erstazi> pleia2: nice. Thanks for the confirmation.
<JonathanD> Evening.
<waltman> Yo.
<rmg51> yo yo
<InHisName1> Good Evening to you YoYo's
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-04
<InHisName1> Morning
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<MutantTurkey> wow vnc and I don't have to go into work!!!
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<ChinnoDog> Working from home MutantTurkey?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> espescially productive because i figured vnc out
<ssweeny> working from home is the only way to fly
<MutantTurkey> yes
<MutantTurkey> question
<MutantTurkey> what is LBGTQ
<MutantTurkey> what's the Q
<MutantTurkey> is that a new form of sexuality?
<MutantTurkey> i'm lost...
<rmg51> LBGTQLesbian, Bisexual, Gay, Transgender, Queer
<rmg51> LBGTQLesbian Bisexual, Gay, Transgender, Questioning
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> questioning
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: what are you working on from home/
<ChinnoDog> ?
<ChinnoDog> Is there an easy way to send a message via smtp from the command line without configuring a mail system?
<ChinnoDog> All I want to do is test an internet smtp server
<JonathanD> you can telnet into an smtp server and send mail.
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: swaks
<pleia2> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/633 has nice examples
<PennBot> Title: Testing SMTP servers with SWAKS (at www.debian-administration.org)
<ChinnoDog> pleia2++
<ChinnoDog> thanks!!
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: I'd rather use a client. I've telnetted into IRC servers and chatted too using the protocol from the RFC. That is ugly.
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: that is just what I needed. It even has sane defaults for all the parameters.
<pleia2> that's why I get paid the big bucks
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: smtp is a good deal easier than irc to telnet to.
<JonathanD> It's maybe 4 lines :)
<waltman> http://www.zooborns.com/ # good bacon to all!
<PennBot> Title: ZooBorns (at www.zooborns.com)
<pleia2> zooborns <3
<pleia2> awww bacon
<waltman> pleia2: and an orphaned baby otter!
<pleia2> otters++
<waltman> OMG.  The next page has baby hedgehogs!
<pleia2> I have it in my RSS reader, so I get OMG A $baby_animal every day :)
<waltman> awww
<pleia2> there was a camel recently too
<pleia2> awww baby perl mongers
<waltman> indeed!
<waltman> toucan chicks! they're freaky!
<pleia2> baby birds are almost always gross
<pleia2> well, grown up ones are too
<pleia2> I don't like birds
<waltman> White-collared Mangabey!
<pleia2> I liked the scorpions :)
<waltman> that was ... something
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-05
<jthan> emacs or vim?
<jthan> go
<jedijf> nano
<jthan> noob
<jthan> :-p
<pleia2> lol
<jthan> pleia2 is a vim-er
<jthan> I can tell
<pleia2> that's because we're all good-looking
 * jthan is afraid of emacs and uses vim himself
<InHisName1> does vim run in linux too or just windows ?
<jthan> InHisName1: http://www.vim.org/download.php
<InHisName1> wow Amiga and OS/2 amazing
<InHisName1> jthan: does vim do something more than vi ?  (which is superset ?)
<InHisName1> seems at their home page, they claim to be the super set.   vi iMproved.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats new?
<rmg51> nothing yet
<rmg51> just getting ready to go shopping
<JonathanD> Lovely :)
<JonathanD> Pick me up some cheese.
<rmg51> cheese isn't on my list for this week :-(
<JonathanD> cheese should be on everyones list
<JonathanD> every week
<rmg51> we still have enough to last us the week
<rmg51> try again next week
<rmg51> time to go
<JonathanD> morning
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> yo
<waltman> oy
<rmg51> waltman: that about sums up my day
<rmg51> going to see how many of my laptops I can upgrade today
<InHisName1> Afternoon everyone
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<ChinnoDog> bacon.
<SamuraiAlba> is good
<SamuraiAlba> to all!
<ChinnoDog> no more bacon.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-05-06
<rmg51> great
<rmg51> no hibernate in 12.04 on Teddy's laptop
<rmg51> now I don't know if I should upgrade my laptop
<jedijf> rmg51: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<jedijf> fix teddy's first
<rmg51> doing it now
<rmg51> same thing I found
<jedijf> rmg51: did it work?
<rmg51> not yet
<rmg51> I forget how to save in nano
<EvilResistance> ctrl+w no?
<EvilResistance> ctrl + o
<EvilResistance> for "WriteOut"
<rmg51> not working
<EvilResistance> are you using nano or vi?
<rmg51> they don't tell you where to save the file
<EvilResistance> by default that is the case
<EvilResistance> there is no 'Save As'
<EvilResistance> if you're editing a file in a folder, and that file still exists and wasnt changed since you edited, it auto-overwrites
<rmg51> nano
<EvilResistance> hm
<EvilResistance> in nano it automatically asks where to save
<EvilResistance> even if editing a current file
<EvilResistance> you sure you dont see it in thhe bar at thebottom?
<rmg51> this is a new file
<EvilResistance> it will be very close to the command-things
<rmg51> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<EvilResistance> ah, well your new file will be saved wherever pwd is
<rmg51> trying to get hibernation to work
<EvilResistance> but it should ask what filename to use
<EvilResistance> s/pwd is/pwd says you are/
<rmg51> it's saved in home
<EvilResistance> with the changes?
<rmg51> yes
<EvilResistance> so cp the changed file(s) with sudo to wherever they go
<rmg51> where it goes is what I don't know
<EvilResistance> You can also enable the hibernate option in the menus. To do that, use your favorite text editor to create /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla. Add the following to the file and save:
<EvilResistance> i think its stated right in there dude
<rmg51> that's the part I don't think I fully understand
<EvilResistance> how so?
<EvilResistance> do this: sudo nano /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<EvilResistance> then edit the file as it says to
<EvilResistance> then save it
<EvilResistance> voila, that file's been edited
<EvilResistance> (if you don't edit with sudo, it wont save but will need to be saved elsewhere)
<rmg51> let me try again
<EvilResistance> also, if you dont know what something means, you ask about it
<rmg51> I just did
<EvilResistance> (and ask specifically about what you don't know, and not a roundabout thing)_
<jedijf> rmg51: control x
<EvilResistance> right, ctrl+o to save, ctrl+x to exit nano
<rmg51> this is where I get messed up
<rmg51> I'm not sure what if anything I should name the file
<rmg51> should it be the whole fist string?
 * EvilResistance facedesks
<EvilResistance> i'll let jedijf help you, i'm in an argument with a bugcontrol member
<rmg51> /etc/polkit I suck at terminal :P
<jedijf> the whole thing the first part is the path, the last part is the filename
<rmg51> looks like it saved it right this time
<rmg51> it's there
<rmg51> just no hibernation
<EvilResistance> might hav eto reboot first
<EvilResistance> to refresh the settings
<rmg51> just tried with log out
<rmg51> didn't work
<EvilResistance> can someone do me a favor?
<EvilResistance> check and see if the quantal repos are responding
<rmg51> trying reboot
<EvilResistance> rmg51:  logout doesnt autorefresh system settings
<EvilResistance> reboots do though
<rmg51> doing it now
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  can you check and see if the quantal repos respond to apt-get requests?  building a chroot for quantal is 404ing
<rmg51> didn't work
<jedijf> rmg51: you have to issue the command pm-blah blah
<rmg51> still no hibernation
<rmg51> not with the file
<jedijf> did it show up in the power menu drop down?
<rmg51> it's supposed to bring it back to the shutdown menu
<rmg51> no
<jedijf> yeah, i just read that
<JonathanD> Evening.
<rmg51> got it
<rmg51> you need to save the file first then add the lines
<rmg51> I just reedited it and took the /etc/polkit...... line out
<rmg51> hibernation is now back on the menu
<rmg51> I keep telling everyone I suck at command line
<rmg51> works off the menu
<rmg51> didn't work from the keyboard
<rmg51> back to normal
<rmg51> got it working from the keyboard
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> yo
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> getting ready to go for a walk
<waltman> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-29
<Allentown> Hello all!
<rmg511> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg511> bye-bye
<waltman> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey waltman
<waltman> coffee++
<JonathanD> coffee would be nice.
<waltman> I hardly ever make coffee in the morning during the week, but today seemed like a good day for it
<JonathanD> I'll get some at work.
<waltman> I think it was the combination of post-wedding sleepiness, plus the weather
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<waltman> This is nice having coffee in the morning before I leave for work. :)
<JonathanD> the weather is not nice.
<JonathanD> I was going to run, and it's really a cop-out, but I  stepped outside and just couldn't do it.
<JonathanD> So instead I cooked. The opposite of running :P
<waltman> You need energy to run!
<JonathanD> Perhaps tomorrow I'll have some.
<JonathanD> The coffee pot here is not functioning.
<waltman> !
<JonathanD> This may be worthy of calling off work :P
<JonathanD> Except there will be coffee there, so maybe not.
<waltman> You know who I bet will have coffee? Andy.
<jedijf> damn you waltman - i still am gonna try andy's
<JonathanD> waltman: too late, at work now.
<JonathanD> 13:19:50 < JonathanD> Just made a cup of coffee in the keurig here at work.
<JonathanD> 13:19:57 < JonathanD> Forgot to put the cup under it first.
<JonathanD> My coffee adventures so far.
<ChinnoDog> Yous were up early.
<andrew> meh
<JonathanD> Yeah.
 * waltman sets up an intravenous quintuple espresso drip for JonathanD 
<andrew> drip? Might be too slow
<waltman> Hmm, good point
<andrew> pressurize that line
<jedijf> pleia2: great wedding and all, but how the heck can you go to jim's and get the small steak? or was that a lens/perception issue?
<andrew> ha
<jedijf> lucky i didn't see that until after the wedding
<waltman> I didn't even know Jim's HAD small steaks!
<JonathanD> cheesesteaks?
<jedijf> waltman: either did/do I; that's why i though lens perspective issue
<jedijf> the damn Maine'ys may have smooshed it too
<jedijf> waltman: check pleia2's twitter/facebook - i saw it on there - looked small
<jedijf> family in philly pre-wedding fun stuff
<jedijf> i was tired; i saw it after the wedding
<waltman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/8686889206/in/contacts/ # I think that's a proper cheesesteak
<waltman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/8685786353/ # what's the red stuff here?
<jedijf> the first shot still looks small - but it must be the perspective and re: the red stuff; no clue
<jedijf> pleia2: if that's the new camera, send it back - makes steaks look small
<JonathanD> That would be a great review.
<JonathanD> "Camera defective, makes steaks look small"
<jedijf> and petrifies condiments
<waltman> That reminds me of a billboard I saw once -- "No one ever lost weight eating our hoagies"
<jedijf> sweet
<jedijf> JonathanD: for the record, in the lyz shot, you can neither confirn nor deny the presence of cheese - nicely played lyz!
<jedijf> that's class 6 material
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-30
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> G'Morning all
<jedijf> waltman: that turkish pizza that we talked about is my lahmacun http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lahmacun
<jedijf> and i am going to get one shortly
<waltman> nice
<MutantTurkey> http://hiddencityphila.org/2013/04/drexel-acquires-firestone-parcel-at-32nd-market/
<MutantTurkey> @waltman
<waltman> MutantTurkey: yeah, saw that
<MutantTurkey> pretty cool I guess
<waltman> definitely
<InHisName> cage dancers on the 'lift' ?  At the FireStone bar and grill ?
<MutantTurkey> that'd be cool... firestone bar and grille
<MutantTurkey> ok now a segfault elsewhere :p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-01
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> How goes?
<rmg51> so far so good
<rmg51> just another typical morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jedijf> rmg51: teddy-dbear free up aug 10th - it's confirmed
<teddy-dbear> k
<rmg51> ok
<jedijf> perfect
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: plan to be in PA that weekend
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: aug 10th
<InHisName> Good Sunny Bacon Morning
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<bts3685|vps> R2Pi2: jthan_hassling++
<jthan> I didn't know we had a bot here
<bts3685|vps> i don't know if we do or not
<bts3685|vps> but it was the most likely nick
<jthan> lol
<bts3685|vps> it might be a R-Pi pleia2 just uses for irc though. heh
<jthan> How does everyone feel about zsh? Does anyone use it that can compare its resource usage to bash?
<jedijf> zsh is the PLUG choice shell
<jthan> What's that supposed to mean?
<jedijf> grep PLUG ml for info and possibly meeting notes
<jedijf> if you can't figure it out - stick with a gui
<jthan> Well I'm talking about my linode
<jthan> so there's that
<jthan> oh.. are ou talking about the grep?
<jedijf> wow
<jthan> Stop saying things
<jthan> I mean to be fair I'm in class
<andrew> ... Hi jthan
<jthan> andrew: hey
<jthan> Was that all..? ? :-p
<andrew> Did you want more?
<jthan> No
<MutantTurkey> multithreaded hell!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-02
<jthan> I'm feeling too lazy to do work and stuff
 * adom waves from The Netherlands.
<adom> i finally beat you guys to the morning "morning"s
<adom> it only took flying across the world to a different time zone
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> got me by 2 seconds
<JonathanD> hi
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<andrew> hi chocolate loving bear
<teddy-dbear> hi andrew
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: What happens on August 10th?
<MutantTurkey> bacon egg and cheeese yum
<teddy-dbear> ChinnoDog: Fosscon
<JonathanD> Fosscon!
<ChinnoDog> idk about that. We'll see.
<InHisName> After NOON guys 'n gals
<MutantTurkey> 50% of the matrix is 0.
<MutantTurkey> at least
<MutantTurkey> there is sometimes 100% 0's in a row
<MutantTurkey> so a sparse matrix internally would more efficiently allocate memory
<MutantTurkey> but i wouldn't know where to begin with an internal representation
<MutantTurkey> well... typdef struct value { int x, int y, double val };
<MutantTurkey> but how to efficiently search it? no idea
<MutantTurkey> a linked list?
<MutantTurkey> w  hoops..
<MutantTurkey> no wonder nobody responded :p
<ChinnoDog> indexes++
<MutantTurkey> heh
<waltman> MutantTurkey: most decent linear algebra systems have a way to deal with sparse matrices
<waltman> or is this for a class, so you have to implement it yourself?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: this is for work
<MutantTurkey> trying to implement it in C
<MutantTurkey> or C++
<waltman> Why are you trying to implement your own sparse matrix library instead of using one of the pre-built ones?
<waltman> NumPy can handle sparse matrices
<waltman> (btw)
<waltman> I was about to recommend newmat, but I see in its docs that it does *not* support sparse matrices.
<waltman> http://www.netlib.org/utk/people/JackDongarra/la-sw.html # knock yourself out :)
<MutantTurkey> yeah numpy rocks
<MutantTurkey> but I need to do this in C :-)
<MutantTurkey> awesome link!
<MutantTurkey> my seed ratio is 75+.... almost 2tb uploaded
<MutantTurkey> all open source stuff too!
<MutantTurkey> wait i lied.... 2.5tb almost
<jackson> o/
<waltman> http://www.philly.com/philly/news/20130502_Call_of_the_Wild_Turkey_of_West_Philly.html
<waltman> MutantTurkey: ^
<waltman> https://twitter.com/WPhillyTurkey
<MutantTurkey> waltman: lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-03
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<jackson_> o/
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> hi
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<MutantTurkey> morning turkey's n all!
<MutantTurkey> i redact that exclaimation point
<MutantTurkey> morning turkey's n all<redacted>!</redacted>
<waltman> MutantTurkey: are you still on the loose in W. Philly?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: sounds about right
<ChinnoDog> sup turkey
<MutantTurkey> what's up?
<ChinnoDog> nuffin. Sitting in Dunkin doing work.
<MutantTurkey> that's the way to do it!
<waltman> like a BOSS
 * JonathanD is trying to pull this water cooling thing out of this case without much success.
<JonathanD> I cannot figure out how these things are attached in here.
<ChinnoDog> "water cooling thing"?
 * ChinnoDog waits for flood and catastrophic short circuit
<JonathanD> I have this desktop here with liquid cooling.
<JonathanD> I'm trying to strip out everything so I can use the case.
<JonathanD> Since I can't really use it as-is.
<JonathanD> and it's a nice case :P
<JonathanD> but it seems like the liquid-cooled stuff is permanently attached to the casing somehow.
<JonathanD> I think it's crowbar time.
<ChinnoDog> Hope it is still a nice case after you have taken a crowbar to it.
<JonathanD> yeah...
<JonathanD> huh
<JonathanD> Couldn't find the adapter i needed on monoprice.
<JonathanD> That may be a first.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: I have never shopped at Monoprice. This site is reputable?
<waltman> ChinnoDog: yes
<waltman> ChinnoDog: They made their name selling HDMI cables for a reasonable price. They've recently branched out into lots of other areas.
<waltman> They got some of the best <$10 earbuds on the market.
<JonathanD> But they don't have coax barrel connectors
<waltman> Nor good earbuds with a microphone, at least last I checked.
<MutantTurkey> I am using monoprice headphones now. They suck.
<MutantTurkey> I hate them
<MutantTurkey> they are very uncomfortable, the audio quality is junk, they are flimsy
<MutantTurkey> no sound protection
<ChinnoDog> But you paid <$10
<MutantTurkey> overall dissapointing that I have to use them until I get my real ones back
<ChinnoDog> Do they have pads on them?
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: these are my roommates, 25
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: they are overear- yes
<MutantTurkey> my sennheisers should be fixed by sunday though :-)
<MutantTurkey> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-280-Pro-Headphones/dp/B000065BPB/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367607814&sr=8-1&keywords=hd280
<MutantTurkey> that's all you will ever need
<waltman> MutantTurkey: when my monorpice ear buds are in my ears, even unplugged, I can barely hear the person next to me talking.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: maybe you have had better luck than me
<MutantTurkey> I can't stand these
<waltman> MutantTurkey: maybe you got different ones than I did?
<waltman> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082303&p_id=9927&seq=1&format=2
<MutantTurkey> meh
<MutantTurkey> yes they are different
<MutantTurkey> http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-108323-Premium-Hi-Fi-Headphone/dp/B007SP2CO2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367610439&sr=8-1&keywords=monoprice+over
<MutantTurkey> this crap
<waltman> My only complaint with the earbuds is that the cord instantly knots every time you set it down.
<waltman> It's really quite impressive.
<waltman> Half the time when you try to untangle them, you just make it worse.
<JonathanD> still have not gotte nanything out of the liquid cooled box
<waltman> *yawn*
 * ChinnoDog sips some cashew juice
<ChinnoDog> It tastes like orange juice and flowers
<rmg51> better you then me
<ChinnoDog> It isn't bad
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-04
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> hey JonathanD
<jackson_> morn
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: still sippin' your OJ and flowers ?
<InHisName> mornin' y'all
<jedijf> happy star wars day
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: Not yet this morning
<jedijf> anyone want to special guest host a PacsLinux Saturday May 20th?
<jedijf> at ^^
<jedijf> which is really sat may 18th
<jedijf> at the Giant store in Willow Grove
<ChinnoDog> My router croaked. What is the best third party firmware nowadays?
<rmg51> my power supply somehow got unplugged :-/
<ChinnoDog> "somehow"
<ChinnoDog> I blame the bear
<rmg51> never can tell what Teddy is up to
<rmg51> seems that moving things around the power cord got pulled from the brick
<rmg51> the power manager icon doesn't always show
<rmg51> didn't know anything was wrong until the laptop shut down
<rmg51> and wouldn't power back on
<ChinnoDog> Bought a new router. Refurbished Linksys E3000. Going to put DD-WRT on it soon as I get it
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-05-05
<InHisName> I bought a NetGear 600 dual band a year ago and was told that DD-WRT works nicely on it.  The factory software is working so great, I just haven't bothered to try it out yet.  So, ChinnoDog, if you get it running, tell me how you like it.
<ChinnoDog> stock_firmware--
<ChinnoDog> I need that L7 filtering!
<ChinnoDog> It didn't matter. The router won't power on.
<ChinnoDog> The router is a refurb but only the power supply is DOA. Unfortunately I do not have a power supply that can put out the necessary 2A to run it. :-( I tested it with a 1A power supply to confirm that was the only problem.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> Howdy JonathanD
<JonathanD> How are ya?
<rmg51> good so far
<rmg51> getting ready to go for a walk
<JonathanD> Walks are good
<JonathanD> Trying to decide myself if I'm going to run today.
<JonathanD> Theres a 5k next week I may enter... not sure yet :)
<rmg51> go for it
<rmg51> I've never been a runner
<JonathanD> Sorry.
<waltman> Did you do that?
<JonathanD> Half of freenode runs through the holodeck, you know.
<waltman> And the holodeck runs on batch scripts!
<waltman> And AppleScript
<jedijf> AppleSci the new API
<jedijf> i should tweet that
<waltman> jedijf: At Wegmans yesterday I saw somthing called South Philly Jewish Rye. Is that you?
<jedijf> no that's solomon
<jedijf> they sold out of mine friday, did you see any JJ Cassone branded kaiser or heroes
<waltman> Good thing I didn't buy it then :)
<jedijf> south philly rye was Jerry Gluck's(rip) brand
<jedijf> Jeff solomon bought that distribution - bread is from Kaplans and 3rd and brown
<waltman> oh, Kaplans!
<jedijf> Jeff aslo owns kaplans
<waltman> Kaplans is the Jewish rye I grew up with!
<JonathanD> Kaplans sounds a lot like kalman...
<jedijf> the other was gold palace - on rockland street in onley
<waltman> My mom grew up like 2 blocks from there.
<jedijf> remember that brand - it was a bakery in the middle of a block in olney - crazy
<waltman> Her family's church is St. Anges, a small Slovak church right around the corner
<waltman> Agnes
<jedijf> they have another order in so they're hooked - you'll see pechters rye on the shelves all the time
<waltman> So you're JJ Cassone?
<jedijf> waltman: yeah, that's my Italian line
<jedijf> we became partners in 2004
<jedijf> jj was serving wawas in central and south jersey - wawa told jj that if they were present in phila market they would give them that business - we partnered up for that, then wawa went frozen about 3 years ago now
<jedijf> wawa business was crazy good - easy - great volume - great payers
<jedijf> we did 53 wawas - 110k a week, paid in 10 days -
<jedijf> 3 basics items - classics - shorties - and minis
<waltman> nice
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-28
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<pleia2> morning
<brill> good morning
<ChinnoDog> hi brill. I have not seen you here before.
<brill> ChinnoDog: well my name was kasted. I have been here before though.
 * InHisName yawns
<ChinnoDog> Oh, k. I don't think you ever said anything as kasted either.
<InHisName> define 'kasted'
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-29
<Jackson> moin
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-30
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-01
<InHisName> Hi ChinnoDog, did you see this: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pnmini/pnmini-positive-negative-power-supply-module-for-m   <-- thats the real end of link in my browser.   ---  quarter size +,- power supply converters (80-90% efficient)  ?
 * InHisName tosses a PIN into the room
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: Looks pretty useful. I like it.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: I need some more jumpers for my bread boards.  are there really good priced sources that you know ?
<brill> InHisName: adafruit.com ebay.com
<InHisName> what search string is good for that on ebay ?  I hate reading 3000 entries found to find the 4 related to the real search.
<brill> breadboard jumper wire male to male
<ChinnoDog> Find an electronics store. Or go to Microcenter.
<ChinnoDog> Microcenter is the only retail outlet I've ever been able to find mini jumpers at.
<DrownedTurkey> literally all of east falls was/is  underwater
<adom> ChinnoDog: RadioShack has a bunch of circuitry.
<ChinnoDog> adom: They used to. Too much preassembled commercial garbage there now and not enough parts.
<waltman> DrownedTurkey: did all that rain wash away your mutant powers?
<ChinnoDog> Radio shack is an expensive place to buy consumer electronics and has such a limited parts collection. I don't know why anyone goes there anymore.
<DrownedTurkey> waltman: no just got wet
<waltman> ChinnoDog: maybe if you really need a resistor and can't wait for the order to arrive?
<waltman> otherwise, yeah
<ChinnoDog> Find a real electronics store?
<waltman> There aren't many real bricks and mortar electronics stores these days.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: I liked a place in Winter Park Fla called -- Skycraft Electronics.  Above their building was a 'flying saucer' rotating at a tilt on a pole.   They sold surplus, used, and new electronics parts and equipment.  Like many other B&M places, they're probably gone too, now.   -- I think there was a place here like that,but the guy died back in the '90s and whole place got auctioned away.
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> I haven't built any electronics projects lately or I would have hunted down my local outlet.
<ChinnoDog> Reddit says it is this place: http://www.arcade-electronics.com/
<ChinnoDog> Looks like a store I would go to.
<ChinnoDog> Bookmarked.
<adom> what's that site from the guy from the podcast...
<adom> element14
<adom> http://www.newark.com/?COM=element14_store_Experts&utm_expid=62446763-21.1SdjuOS7T0ua205Pf_VXZQ.0&utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.element14.com%2Fcommunity%2Fcommunity%2Fexperts%2Fbenheck
<adom> looks like a reseller sight... :/
<ChinnoDog> That looks like it is online only
<ChinnoDog> adom: We should go to Arcade.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-02
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<MutantTu1key> playing Kung Fu Necktie tonight
<waltman> who?
<MutantTu1key> me!
<waltman> you?
<waltman> Are you a Brood of Vipers?
<waltman> Brood of Mutant Vipers?
<MutantTu1key> Twin Pines
<MutantTu1key> Turkey Pines?
<MutantTu1key> Gunner's Daughter
<MutantTu1key> The Westward Spirit / Twin Pines
<MutantTu1key> 09:00 pm
<waltman> http://twinpines.bandcamp.com doesn't list you
<waltman> it's also a bad link off of the kfn site
<MutantTu1key> TrUe i am unlisted
<MutantTu1key> but no bass player is listed so that's that!
<MutantTu1key> did you read the bio? lol
<MutantTu1key> When we all first met each other it was love at first sight. At that moment we then knew we needed to start a boy band.
<waltman> MutantTu1key: Cool! Well, congrats and good luck tonight!
<MutantTu1key> :-) thank you
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-05-04
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<pvl1> mmm i want bacon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-27
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> tttturkes?
<pleia2> upgraded wordpress on the team site for the zero-day that came out today, all is well
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-28
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, dumb birds and everything else
<teddy-dbear> and a special shout out to all the "workship" peoples :-D
<waltman> workship?
<teddy-dbear> read jedijf email
<waltman> ah!
<jedijf> i corrected in reply
<jedijf> all this fosscon at sea talk
<JonathanD> Hi.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-29
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> How's it going?
<rmg51> ok so far
<JonathanD> rmg51: cool.
<rmg51> but it's still early
<rmg51> things change
<JonathanD> Eh.
<JonathanD> It's a good morning, it's gonna be a good day.
<rmg51> I'm in the basement at work
<rmg51> good or bad
<rmg51> I never see the day
<JonathanD> it's 46 and decent out.
<JonathanD> I went for a walk. Wasn't too bad.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, dumb birds and everything else
<TengokuNoIsan> Anyone interested ina Dell 1950 III, with 16GB RAM, 2 73GB SAS drives, PERC 5I, DRAC, and 2 2.0Ghz Quads?
<WorkingTurkey> whats the cpu?
<TengokuNoIsan> E5335s
<TengokuNoIsan> 2x
<TengokuNoIsan> Selling it for $125 with pickup :D
<TengokuNoIsan> Heck, even has cabling :D
<TengokuNoIsan> 2x power cables, and a cat 5e 25 footer if needed
<TengokuNoIsan> heck.. make that 3 20 foot cat5E.  Custom cut
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-30
<rmg51> Morning
<TengokuNoIsan> morning
<JonathanD> TengokuNoIsan: sure, if my wife wouldn't kill me in the process :P
<TengokuNoIsan> lol
<TengokuNoIsan> she wouldnt kill you
<TengokuNoIsan> Maim and disfigure, maybe
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, dumb birds and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-05-01
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hello.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> How goes?
<rmg51> slow and steady
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters, dumb birds and everything else
<TengokuNoIsan> Morning :D
<TengokuNoIsan> Backed up all the minecraft servers for migration.   Just trying to figure out SQL backups and migration
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-02
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<ChinnoDog> icey: You never answered my question about weather you are on a boat.
<icey> heh ChinnoDog, no boat
<ChinnoDog> just wondering since it is the typical greeting in ##sailing :-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-04
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-05
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<princedimond> !sw
<princedimond> !loli
<princedimond> ops wrong channel XD
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-06
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<icey> ^^ better for you ChinnoDog?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> icey: You can say hello however you like. :-) I was curious because I /am/ on a boat.
<icey> awesome; I'd like to spend some time on a boat at some point :)
<ChinnoDog> ^ Me 5 years ago. Then pleia2 told me about living on a boat in a city. Then I was a boater wannabe for a few years. Then I learned to sail and bought a boat.
<waltman> o/~ If I had a boat, I'd sail it on the ocean / And if I had a pony, I'd ride him on my boat o/~
<ChinnoDog> Is that from a song?
<waltman> ChinnoDog: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpM8FjO4Vko
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-07
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-05-08
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> updating back shortly, maybe ;-)
<rmg51> done
<rmg51> so far everything seems to be working
<rmg51> I had to reset-up my printer
<rmg51> well that didn't go as planed
<rmg51> teddy's laptop won't boot after the upgrade
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples. critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything esle
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-05-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-05
<waltman> Tonight's the night I upgrade to 18.04. Wish me luck!
<rmg51> good luck
<waltman> Looks like they've gone from neomutt back to mutt.
<waltman> Starting from this version, we switch mutt to the default source package obtained on mutt.org. Due to incompatible formatting changes the previous neomutt patch became bigger than the package itself and adopting it and naming it 'mutt' was not possible because the maintainer of Mutt objected on legal grounds.
<waltman> It'll be interesting to see what that breaks.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-05-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
